# Riding with Sciatica



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been suffering with Sciatica for the past couple of months. The condition is caused by the Sciatica nerve being compressed which causes pain and numbness in usually one leg. In my case, my left leg. 

At first, I thought I may have strained my leg but the doc said it was Sciatica because of the different places I had pain in my left leg. This has put a damper on my riding because when it is flaring up, it makes even walking not an enjoyable experience.

Any of you folks out there with this problem?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep , I have been rehabing myself for over two years . There are a couple of things you can do that helps . Stretching your hammies and lower back , and strengthening your core. A stronger core will help support your back which will take pressure off of your sciatic nerve .


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I did 4 weeks of PT and got released last friday and the doc did say to keep stretching and such. 

Did you ride while the pain was flaring up? Does it hurt the condition to ride with the nerve pain? Obviously, I don't want to make the condition any worse by riding with it if it does.


----------



## yetipop (Jul 27, 2009)

*Gotta manage it for life*

Quite simply, something is pinching your nerve. In my case it was two lower vertebra out of alignment due to one leg being shorter than the other which caused my pevic girdle to sit lower on one side which made my spine compensate by curving causing two vertebra to close together on one side. Six months with a lift in my right shoe and I'm riding without the pain.
Orthos will give you prednisone and send you on you way...won't cure it.
Chriopractors will X ray and look for your misalignment problems which will eventually manage the problem, not cure it.
When you are pain free work on strengthening your core and stretching hamstrings to avoid the misalignment caused by one muscle group shortening and misaligning whatever is causing the nerve inflamation.
I found a technical book titled: Low Back Disorders by Stuart McGill on a website: www.HumanKinetics.com 
I found this book invaluable because the research points to somewhat counterintuitive exercises that even a Chriopractors don't know about.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

123


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Sciatica sufferer here. I suspect my disk(s) are compressed on the back side, as it relieves pain to lean forward. So bike = good, and particularly riding w/ clipless seems to help 'unbind' everything in the lower back/hip area. In fact, when it was at it's worst, riding rollers before bed was sometimes the only way I could get to sleep.

A wise ol' chiro has been helping me w/ treatment + exercises to help manage it. I also made a commitment to try to stay lean... packing extra weight around is only going to make it worse IMO.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I've had sciatica in the past and not sure if it's back again as the pain is quite different, but right now riding with some good hip/lower back pain on my left. I think though it's from having right hip trouble earlier in the year and then when it was getting better slipping and falling down some steps and injuring the right side again. Now I think I compensated too much with the left anf something's out of whack like Yeti said - need to go visit a Chiro.

To help with it a good stretching regime is manditory and also a good, long warm up - _I took 30 mins to ride like 5 miles Sat morning just trying to let the back warm up properly onmy way to a early morning road ride._ It's not nearlyt as bad when I ride in the afternoon and have had the most of the day for the body to warm up.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Lawson Raider said:


> Any of you folks out there with this problem?


Best wishes, Lawson.

I have sciatica in connection with degenerative disease and scoliosis.

I am discussing with my surgeon the possibility of addressing it with microsurgery. He will consider it if stability is not compromised--all depends on location of impingement.

I am sick of it--it is affecting all my activities as well as my attitude. I do not walk more than 1/4 mile. But I can xc ski and ride with some penalty, so I am thankful.

I was hospitalized once for something else and watched video of sciatic microsurgery. Amazing. A young father had outpatient surgery. You could see his sciatic nerve gain color and circulation when it was freed from impingement--instantaneously--he went home and was lifting his son pain-free the next day.

I hope to be so lucky.

If imaging shows that microsurgery can address your sciatica, I would not hesitate one day.

AFAIK, no other approach will actually resolve it. Maybe you have piriformis syndrome--if it exists--a slight possibility. But I will not suffer from this for the rest of my life if there is a surgical option. Good luck.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

lived with sciatica for 7-8 yrs... went to a chiro for awhile but just paid for his house, boat, vacations etc..... lived thru it for 4 yrs or so sleeping on the floor, crying myself to sleep some nights.... started going to another chiro (woman) she did a awesome job and i always felt "better" leaving her office but never 100%.... one day she tried something new with me ,, put my butt way above my head and BAM . slammed my hips down.... i got off the table FIXED AFTER 8YRS OF PAIN !!!! 
it stayed that way for along time but if ya dont exercise,stretch,watch what/how youre lifting stuff it will come back real quick... mine is 90% gone and my girls a PT so she streches me etc. and it helps alot....... bout a year ago i was really worrie it was coming b backk........... im my case it was from my hips rotateing forward.. i was walking like i was 90yrs old all bent over and stuff... my dirtbike used to make me feel better after a day of riding and im pretty sure that was cause it pouned my hips back into place.. lol
good luck with fixing yours...... loosing weight,building stomach muscles and watching how ya lift/bend will help....


----------



## ibis26 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all ! I too suffered with this . Went to chiropractor for 4 months . Pain went away and havent had pain for years , I was very lucky .


----------



## G-out (Apr 25, 2005)

Never had sciatica but check out the Youtube link in this thread - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=580542

I am going to try out using one of those foam tubes. Sounds like you can use them for everything from your ankles up to your neck.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I also suffered from sciatica due to a crash while riding and the initial phase of intense pain lasted over 8 months. I mean intense because I passed out twice from it when I attempted to stand up from a lying position. I did not ride my bike for that duration but did a lot of walking and stretching. Pain completely disappeared at around a year and a half but I did get some flare ups every now and then.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I saw a young athletic-looking guy, maybe in his 30s, wearing a full leg cast. His girlfriend said "knee replacement". Sheeit, on such a young guy I thought. I said "so, pain free now?"
She just laughed and said "Pain free. What a concept".

Meaning, we all take for granted our bodies will perform well and we'll be pain free. Which can only lead to: once some of us DO experience seemingly unending intense pain, then, miraculously, after whatever recovery time we go through we are pretty much without pain...I don't know about you but I sure like life better without intense pain. I'll get up in the morning, check my body parts and say "ah, pain's gone". Big appreciation moment.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

I had a severe back strain that increased to the point that I had a hard time walking. Had some bad Sciatica & it was difficult to sleep or do any type of physical exercise. MRI showed 4 bulging discs & mild spinal stenosis. After taking it easy for 6 weeks a chiropractor loosened me up to the point where i could start stretching.

Stretching and strengthening the core was the eventual cure for me. Here are some things that can help -

** #1 best advice -PILATES
** Strengthen & Stetch every day. Loosening the hamstrings, IT band, Piriformis muscles, and working my core, abs and glutes was what really helped me. Also do MANY PLANKS!
** Get a professional bike fitting (if you ride mostly SS, consider a FS geared bike)
** Sit on a swiss ball when doing office work
** Try a inversion chair or inversion table
** Find the RIGHT Chiropractor (I switched 3x till I hooked up with a bike guru doc). Or get a scrip for PT.
** Ride less & strengthen your core more (See bikejames.com philosophy). I was never a gym rat, but now I understand the importance of keeping a strong core correcting muscle imbalances.
** Try a foam roller
** Try kettlebell training
** Get a massage pilow or massage chair. Can't say this will actually work but I got a shiatsu message chair and it sure feels good to give your back a massage every night before bed.

It definately helps to take care of your back as soon as you start feeling the slightest strain. My sciatica was from a bulging disc in my back causing pressure on my sciatic nerve.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I recently had the Sciatica pain, I sprained by sacrum from riding to much to soon. 
I had lower back and hip pain. I stopped riding for a couple of weeks, to let the body heal up, then I started doing crunches to strengthen the ab muscles. I went to the chiro to adjusts hip alighnment and lowe back muscle issues. After 3 weeks I went for a 12 mile road ride on the flats at 10 mph cruise speed, then last week went on a 20 miler at 14 to 16 mph speed.
My hip feesl pretty good today, no major pain. I think that strengthening the ab musclles helped a lot. also light spin cycling was helpful.

deep tissue massage was also helpful for the lower back and the area where the gluts attach to the hip.


----------



## teders (Dec 15, 2009)

*Relief from gluteal tension caused sciatica*

I sometime have sciatica flareups, but my sciatica isnt because of a back injury. My sciatica is caused from my gluteal muscle pinching my sciatic nerve.

If anyone has sciatica not because of a slipped disk but because of gluteal tension (what its called in my case) there is an awesome way to stretch which if done regularly (like me) will greatly alleviate the pain.

All you do is sit on the floor with one leg crossed in front of you (we'll say the left leg) like your sitting Indian style, and then the right leg placed on the other side of the left leg with the bottom of your foot planted on the floor. You almost want to have the left leg heel touching your right hip and then your right to the left of your left thigh.

once you have this position figured out simply reach out as far forward as possible while maintaining this position, to increase the stretch.

If you can figure this stretch out (very simple) it works amazingly, and i hope it helps.


----------



## sponger (May 14, 2006)

When my disc was causing sciatica, I did not ride my bike at all. IMO, it’s not a good idea. It took about 6-8 months, but it did eventually heal up to the point where I could do hard riding without sciatica. My back of course would get sore, but if you work out hard enough, the endorphins will help out with the pain.

I know there are some hard core riders here who would balk at the idea of ride avoidance because of some measly little sciatica pain. But, I personally do think that you are significantly reduceing your chances of healing if you hit the trails with your bike. Maybe some light commuter riding will help, but for me it was only swimming, elliptical machine, and an exercise bike. On an exercise bike, it was possible for me to keep my back straight the whole time.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

sponger said:


> When my disc was causing sciatica, I did not ride my bike at all. IMO, it's not a good idea. It took about 6-8 months, but it did eventually heal up to the point where I could do hard riding without sciatica. My back of course would get sore, but if you work out hard enough, the endorphins will help out with the pain.
> 
> I know there are some hard core riders here who would balk at the idea of ride avoidance because of some measly little sciatica pain. But, I personally do think that you are significantly reduceing your chances of healing if you hit the trails with your bike. Maybe some light commuter riding will help, but for me it was only swimming, elliptical machine, and an exercise bike. On an exercise bike, it was possible for me to keep my back straight the whole time.


+1 :thumbsup: The back takes a while to heal. I just pulled mine about 3 weeks ago, it finally started to feel pretty good. then I was carrying a light load of stuff to my car and it aggrevated all over again, just the lower back, but luckily not the sciatica this time. I really want to ride but, I'll just do a short (12 mile) Mut ride on my roadie this weekend.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

deleted double post


----------



## TinaMSisk (Dec 22, 2010)

You should do plenty of stretching before and after riding. Elliptical machines are usually considered a secure type of exercise for mid back and sciatic nerve pain if completed in a light, slow, regular, progressive manner, and therefore you'll start practicing a brief period of time and gradually develop your time and effort to twenty or Half an hour. (See more elliptical workout here)

The key here's to start slowly, and never be sporadic or intermittent together with your workout program. When the pain continues, once you have slowly and safely developed your exercise routine, then you definitely should think about an assessment with a professional to determine if you will find other complications.

Acupuncture can be useful for sciatic nerve pain. Exercise safely, make sure to stretch, and turn into healthy.


----------



## superdylan (Oct 4, 2007)

Look into piriformis syndrome too. Try laying on your stomach, bending your knees to 90 degrees so that your feet are in the air. Then let your ankles rotate outward away from each other. Sit in this position for 30 seconds or so. See if the sciatic pain gets worse. If so, then you've got a piriformis component adding to your sciatica pain. 

Treatment. Get a tennis ball. Lay on you back on a hard surface like the floor. Put the tennis ball under the gluteus maximus of the side that's in pain. Now, rotate your foot and leg outward and back in. Do this for a few minutes and move the tennis ball to a different spot on your glutes. At some point, you will know when you're in the worst spot because of the tenderness of the area. Let me know if you have any questions....

And yes piriformis syndrome is real. Many people have it and think it's sciatica. It somewhat mimics true sciatica, but this is a true pain in the butt! PM me or email me if you have any questions.


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

Heavy deadlifts and squats work well too, for me anyway. Also I went to a Rolfer for 10 sessions over the course of a year, it changed my posture, alleviated a ton of pain.


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm at 25 years since my first sciatica attack, probably brought on by farmwork when I was working through college and it pops regularly every 8 years or so, usually when I get complacent and do something dumb. Someone else said that you have to manage it as part of your lifestyle and that's absolutely right, you can fix sciatica but you can't fix stupid so be careful and don't do too much too soon.

When mine flares up I know straight away what it is and IME a course of steroid shots right into the vertebral space is an effective way to get mobile again and kickstart the healing process. Problem is, it's a long process, normally six months for me until I'm back to my normal training schedule.

While you're laid up I can't stress enough that you have to cut back on eating, coz after the first month you'll start laying down fat at 5Lbs/month if you are not training but still eating like you are... forgetting this cost me 20Lbs last time and that $h1t is hard to shift!

The good news is that the problem is fixable and manageable; I ride ~8 endurance MTB races per year and I'm close to 50 now, I think about my back every time I pick something heavy up or have to move a sofa or something, long hours under the hood in my garage are a thing of the past and even working on my bike is something that has to be approached with my back in mind.

Good luck to all sufferers, I'll see you on the trail :thumbsup:


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

No one has mentioned stretching AFTER riding. It is a very good idea (a bit before as well though personally, I find that not nearly as important). I've had chronic lower back pain and a constant charley horse feeling in the left leg, left calf and sometimes my left foot. Stretching, staying active in general (tennis and MTB riding primarily) and ball exercises to strengthen my gut have worked the best for me.


----------

